# Waxing/ Shaving 'down there' question



## Chikky (Sep 18, 2009)

I've a quick question that I didnt see the answer to in the Bikini/Brazilian thread. 

Firstly, I love to have the bikini area waxed more than other removal methods; I don't even think it hurts. I like the way it's so smooth and you can't see the hairs once it's done. Mostly because I'm super pale with dark hair, so even on my legs, when I shave, you can still see dark follicles under the skin. 

My question is: Are there any other good removal methods other than waxing or shaving down there? 

I've had surgery and have a few scars that we usually just wax over with no problems, but I find they are sometimes just extra sensitive and I don't feel like having it pulled at. And I canNOT shave that area; no matter what I do/use, if a razor comes even close to that area (even my upper thighs) I break out in a painful red rash/burn. 

I've used the electric trimmers, which work ok, but you can still see all the dark hair under the skin, so it kinda looks like I have a 5 o'clock shadow, as it were. 

Anybody have any nifty ideas or tricks? Just for when I can't get a waxing done. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 18, 2009)

When i was 12 i had to have surgery and fix a hernia which was in my pubic area, and they put 2-2inch surgical scars where my pubic hair was so they scar wouldn't be visible.  Its still tender after a decade.

I actually get my tweezers and pluck where my scar tissue is, it pulls the whole hair out, no 5 oclock shadow.  It does hurt a little, but there's no ingrown hairs and after time the hair stops growing. it takes about 15-20 mintues


----------



## Chikky (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a great idea. I never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 18, 2009)

use an epilator? i guess it's kinda like waxing cuz the whole hair comes out, but it's just a machine that pulls multiple hairs out at a time.
there's a thread on epliators i believe....


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 5, 2009)

I prefer to wax, and there's not a whole lot you can do between waxing. I suppose you can use tweezers, but you'd have to have a fairly high pain tolerance for that. You could exfoliate with a loofah sponge everyday and wax more frequently, like every 2~3 weeks instead of every 4~6. The last alternative I can think of is laser hair removal, but I'm pretty weary about that.

<3


----------



## fiction_writer (Jan 23, 2010)

i have actually been getting my bikini area and underarms treated with laser hair removal. it is a bit expensive but it lasts and prevents you from needing to shave or wax.


----------



## HollyJFerguson (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a two piece shaving kit called "Intimate Area Shaving Kit", it looks like this but I can't find an American site.  HTML Code:
 http://www.body4real.co.uk/product.php?productid=17923&js=y 
I use the _petit_ trimmer to tidy up and then the silver shaver to finish up. It's a really close, smooth shave and if you have problems with ingrown hairs you can use talc when you use the silver thing.


----------

